# Divided Highway



## bruinsfan123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All,
Recently I was thinking about Massachusetts school bus stop law. The law says oncoming traffic doesn't have to stop if there is a "divided highway with a barrier." Seems fairly ambiguous. What would LEOs consider a divided highway with a barrier? I frequently travel on a road in Boston that is two lanes in each direction (four lanes total) separated by a curb and about 20 feet of grassy median (with trees) in the middle separating the two sides of traffic Today, as I sat behind the offloading bus the cars in the opposite direction didn't stop and wait - is this as it should be? I only ask in case I'm on the road with an offloading school bus in the opposite direction. Thanks for taking the time to help clarify!


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

bruinsfan123 said:


> Hi All,
> Recently I was thinking about Massachusetts school bus stop law. The law says oncoming traffic doesn't have to stop if there is a "divided highway with a barrier." Seems fairly ambiguous. What would LEOs consider a divided highway with a barrier? I frequently travel on a road in Boston that is two lanes in each direction (four lanes total) separated by a curb and about 20 feet of grassy median (with trees) in the middle separating the two sides of traffic Today, as I sat behind the offloading bus the cars in the opposite direction didn't stop and wait - is this as it should be? I only ask in case I'm on the road with an offloading school bus in the opposite direction. Thanks for taking the time to help clarify!


An ambiguous Mass law? Unbelievable 

I think your all set though, sounds like the curb and median would count as the divider for the road.


----------

